# Let's Talk Toothbrushes...



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Does anyone here use a Quip? I like the smaller size of their handle and the subscription brush replacement program is intriguing, but I worry that it wouldn't be as powerful/satisfying as my Philips Sonicare.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

No, but the particular Sonicare I had was a piece of____. Very noisy and hurt my teeth, so hardly used it. I'm looking into their pro models after seeing it at the dentist office and how quiet it was compared to mine. It also had multiple settings.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Green I had the Sonicare Diamondclean for several years. I bought it because of the additional settings but only used one, "clean". It stopped getting a full charge because the silver film on the bottom started to wear off, I guess that's how it charges in the glass charging station. Sometimes I would get a bad brush head that would rattle, that's probably what you're hearing. Last month I purchased the Sonicare Expert Results 7000 at Costco, much cheaper than the Diamondclean and it doesn't rely on the silver film to charge.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Grass Clippins said:


> @Green I had the Sonicare Diamondclean for several years. I bought it because of the additional settings but only used one, "clean". It stopped getting a full charge because the silver film on the bottom started to wear off, I guess that's how it charges in the glass charging station. Sometimes I would get a bad brush head that would rattle, that's probably what you're hearing. Last month I purchased the Sonicare Expert Results 7000 at Costco, much cheaper than the Diamondclean and it doesn't rely on the silver film to charge.


Interesting.

All it says is Sonicare. And it has a blue plastic coating on the bottom where it charges. Also, every single brush head from Costco must be bad, because they all sound that way. The pro version was so much quieter.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@green Oh....that one. Yeah the Pro Models are much quieter, but you'll still get the occasional brush head that's got a little extra buzzzzz to it. It's buyers market for Sonicare's now, Costco has DiamondClean 2 Pack for $219. I think I paid $299 for ONE 4 or 5 years ago. The Expert Results 7000 is $150.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I had Quip for years and it's a pretty good option. I was recently given a Philips Sonicare as a gift and it's better than a Quip. But, for the money this can't be beat:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072YVWBXH/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Been using mine for about a year and it's fantastic.


----------

